

Music for Programming - mutewinter
http://pileofturtles.com/2010/12/music-for-programming/

======
ukdm
Soma.fm Tag's Trip progressive house / trance is my audio lubrication. Always
changing, never dull, and you may discover a few new favorites to purchase.
It's free to listen, but appreciates donations.

<http://somafm.com/>

Secret Agent can als be quite good.

